# Windows Novacom?



## ricky4242 (Nov 23, 2011)

I tried to download novacom for windows 64 bit but this page can not be found. Where can I find novacom.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

if it comes down to it you can just send me a pm and I will email it to you, I'm on windows 7 ultimate x64.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

http://forums.precentral.net/canuck-coding/278224-universal-novacom-installer-uni-v1-2-1-a.html


----------



## ricky4242 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for clearing confusion.


----------

